# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Trao đổi >  Tặng vài cái motor cho bác nào thích chế cháo.

## vanlam1102

đi làm, chẳng có thời gian chế cháo. nên e tặng các bác lấy thảo.




có cái đồng hồ bánh răng bị gãy 1 2 răng, nhưng các bác đo trong giới hạn thì vẫn ok.

----------

anhcos, biết tuốt, diy1102, ngocanhld2802, nhatson, ppgas, thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

Mấy con 5 pha ấy mà gắn với driver autonic của em chắc ngon nhỉ. Nếu không có bác nào cần biếu em nhé  :Big Grin:

----------


## vanlam1102

Có 1 bác tên Tuấn, ko biết có phải bác thuhanoi không nhỉ, vừa gọi đt đăng kí 3 cái 5pha. bác ấy gọi đt nên e đã đồng ý.
còn cái đồng hồ xo đo được hơn 1cm. e nghĩ vậy là quá dư thừa đúng ko ạ hjhj

----------


## thuhanoi

> Có 1 bác tên Tuấn, ko biết có phải bác thuhanoi không nhỉ, vừa gọi đt đăng kí 3 cái 5pha. bác ấy gọi đt nên e đã đồng ý.
> còn cái đồng hồ xo đo được hơn 1cm. e nghĩ vậy là quá dư thừa đúng ko ạ hjhj


Thế để tặng bác ấy  đi bác, thnk bác.

----------


## huyquynhbk

Đồng hồ so đã có ai lấy chưa bác Lâm ơi?nếu chưa có ai thì bác cho e nhé! :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## emptyhb

Mình tên Tuấn đây, cơ mà tiện đây hỏi luôn các cao thủ. Mình định về test với driver UDX5114, không biết được không? nếu không được mình xin nhường lại cho bạn khác.

----------


## anhxco

hic, đang cần cái đồng hồ so, nếu bác đã có cái dùng thì để lại choe nhé bác huyquynhbk.
Thanks

----------


## zentic

> Mình tên Tuấn đây, cơ mà tiện đây hỏi luôn các cao thủ. Mình định về test với driver UDX5114, không biết được không? nếu không được mình xin nhường lại cho bạn khác.


 Chay duoc ban ah, mien la 5 pphrase 1.4a la ok

----------


## vanlam1102

> Đồng hồ so đã có ai lấy chưa bác Lâm ơi?nếu chưa có ai thì bác cho e nhé!


Dạ chưa hjhj, bác gửi cho e cái địa chỉ vô tin nhắn. e sẽ gửi cho bác.

----------

diy1102, huyquynhbk

----------


## lekimhung

Lên trễ quá, thôi còn cái gì thì em hốt cái nấy, thấy không ai đăng ký cái keyboard với cái table tui đăng ký nhá, bao ship luôn thì càng tốt.

----------

diy1102

----------


## anhcos

> Lên trễ quá, thôi còn cái gì thì em hốt cái nấy, thấy không ai đăng ký cái keyboard với cái table tui đăng ký nhá, bao ship luôn thì càng tốt.


Keyboard với table nào em, chỉ còn có 3 cái motor với con stk thôi mà.

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> Keyboard với table nào em, chỉ còn có 3 cái motor với con stk thôi mà.


Đúng rồi có cái bàn phím và cái bàn mà, nếu bác lekimhung k lấy để em he he he.

----------

lekimhung

----------


## lekimhung

Góc chụp hẹp quá, nếu rộng hơn tí dính luôn cái màng hình thì chết với em.

----------


## Tien Manh

> Mình tên Tuấn đây, cơ mà tiện đây hỏi luôn các cao thủ. Mình định về test với driver UDX5114, không biết được không? nếu không được mình xin nhường lại cho bạn khác.


Bác dư UDX thì ib em giá 1 chú nhé. Đang cần gấp. Hoặc bác nào có driver 5 pha vexta thì ib em. Em cần 0,7A thôi. Điện 110 càng tốt

----------


## lekimhung

> Keyboard với table nào em, chỉ còn có 3 cái motor với con stk thôi mà.


Cái bàn đặt motor đó anh, bên trong thấy cái keyboard màu đen đen.

----------


## anhcos

Cho miềng đăng ký 3 con motor nhỏ nhé, quá phù hợp vì có thêm phần chống rung kia.

----------


## huyquynhbk

> Dạ chưa hjhj, bác gửi cho e cái địa chỉ vô tin nhắn. e sẽ gửi cho bác.


đã inbox bác địa chỉ. Cảm ơn bác nhiều!

----------

